# What OD pedal should I use to make my Marshall JVM sound djenty?



## markgov (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys, basically like the title says i want to find a really good od pedal to make this head sound djenty.

Basically what i have to work with is
Jvm 210h head
1960 lead cab
ec1000 with emgs
boss cs3 compressor 
ns2 supressor

I probably would uprgrade to an engl but i just dont have the money right now. Thanks


----------



## CynicEidolon (Jul 9, 2010)

This should be in the gear section me thinks.... 

Buuuuuut.... Being as I have one, here is my advice. Get rids of the EMG's and that horrid compressor. Use the first channel on the red setting with a HIGH gain setting and lots of mids. Boost it with a TS9 to tighten it.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 10, 2010)

CynicEidolon said:


> This should be in the gear section me thinks....
> 
> Buuuuuut.... Being as I have one, here is my advice. Get rids of the EMG's and that horrid compressor. Use the first channel on the red setting with a HIGH gain setting and lots of mids. Boost it with a TS9 to tighten it.



I'm not 100% sure if the EMGs need to go (Don't know how they react with the Marshall.), but the rest I completely agree with. I don't know the amp, but at first at least, use some fairly extreme gain and mid settings till your at that djenty zone. After that, pull your gain back down a bit and tame the mids if need be.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Jul 10, 2010)

No. You don't need a shit ton of gain. That's why I said use the FIRST channel... As in the not balls out gain channel. And EMG's suck ass on this amp (especially)... Toss 'em.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 11, 2010)

You'll wanna TubeScreamer (I think), and maybe an EQ pedal for increasing the high mids


----------



## Meldville (Jul 11, 2010)

Ditch the compressor, for sure. Tubescreamer or tubescreamer clone would probably be your best bet.


----------

